# legal zoom??



## brown down (Jan 2, 2013)

has anyone dealt with legal zoom before. I am going to be applying for my first patent and well they are by far the cheapest! and will have patent pending status within around 2 months! which means i can start selling my product without worrying someone will steal my idea and design!! 
that being said i have around 5-700 hours into this project and am ready to move on it but don't want to sell myself short so to speak as far as getting it done the right way. hate to have one thing not written the right way in the patent and get screwed 
now legal zoom quotes me at around 3500$ all said and done and that includes the detailed drawings of my prototype. most all other patent attorneys i have contacted quoted me at around 10,000$ or greater which would mean i would have to sell a lot just to break even on the patent!! :dash2::dash2:

i need some advice if anyone has applied for a patent and how i should go about this. I know what i have, will sell for sure, but figuring how to go about this is beyond me! ANY HELP would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2013)

I used them for our Trademark for this site and I was 100% happy. I was very leery about it at first but my experience was great. They even spent 20 minutes with me on the phone helping me navigate the USPTO website and walking me through every step on an amendment I had to make once their part was done, at no extra charge. I cannot say you'll have the same experience with a patent of course, but for a TM or Copyright I'll use them every time. The associates I dealt with were very knowledgeable on the topic. The one I dealt with primarily was a law student and very motivated to be accurate and helpful. I don't have a single complaint about them based on my personal experience.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2013)

I restrained myself from opening up on the actual patent discussion because it's so wide and encompassing. But of course a patent is only as good as your ability to enforce it, and your ability to enforce it is directly proportional to the depth of your pockets.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a friend who used them to do all the legal stuff to start his up his business. His opinion was pretty much the same as Kevins; he thought they were great and said they were who I should use if I ever went down that path.


----------



## phinds (Jan 2, 2013)

Kevin, how much did the trademark cost?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2013)

phinds said:


> Kevin, how much did the trademark cost?



$643.00 That was for the search, the filing of it after the search was complete, the amendments, and the USPTO filing fees etc. the whole shooting match.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2013)

Yep I also found that $2K is about average for a standard non-contested TM through a TM attorney.


----------



## brown down (Jan 2, 2013)

well i called them today and started my filing process. they seemed very knowledgable and reassuring as to how to go about this and what needs to be done. also on how to CYA so to speak. once i pay them i will have patent pending status within 3-4 weeks, but won't have an answer from the US patent office for up to 18 months. but that means i will be able to start selling my product! 
3500$ for all filing and professional detailed drawings you can't beat that. I am nervous, i am not a gambler but feel i have something here that will help a lot of people out! which was the whole idea and well to put some cash in my pocket as well..
i should be done with the filing by tomorrow and dropping some serious cash 
i may have to sell some of my private stock to cover this :lolol::lolol::lolol::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Its also reasuring that so many of you have had or know people that give these people a great rep and i thank you for that
thanks again jeff


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2013)

Best of luck in your endeavor Jeff. I hope you knock it out of the park!


----------



## brown down (Jan 2, 2013)

thanks for the support. only time will tell


----------



## DKMD (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't even know what you're making, but I kind of want one... You know, first kid on the block with the new gizmo!


----------



## brown down (Jan 3, 2013)

once i have patent pending status which i hope will be within a month or so i will most def post pics and hopefully some videos of what i have created. some will look at it like a dog tilting its head when you are talking funny to it, but i will say this, i would buy this even if i didn't invent it :lolol:


----------

